
Researchers posted light client for ubuntu, docker & explorer for TON blockchain - skywinder
https://github.com/copperbits/TON
======
skywinder
Tutorials: HOWTO how to use TON
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7K2nq5lf7I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7K2nq5lf7I)
Added build instructions for ubuntu 16.04
[https://github.com/copperbits/TON/blob/master/docs/ubuntu16....](https://github.com/copperbits/TON/blob/master/docs/ubuntu16.04.sh)
Packaged lite client into Docker container Launched a beta explorer for test
network
[https://explorer.test.ton.cryptoprocessing.io/](https://explorer.test.ton.cryptoprocessing.io/)

Discussions in Telergam group:
[https://t.me/ton_research](https://t.me/ton_research)

